# Springfield Swap Meet Sept 5 - 7



## partsguy (Sep 2, 2014)

This weekend is the big Springfield Cars n' Parts Swap Meet! Why am I posting this here? Well for those who don't know there are often old bikes, motorcycles, and parts there as well as cars. I've also scored some old toys there so it's well worth the trip! I plan to be there Saturday morning, I haven't decided which bike I'm going to take yet!

Here's a link to the show's website:

http://ohioswapmeet.com/


I'm leaning on taking the Silver Rat, but that's dependent upon weather or not I get my new Michelin tires for it this week (not riding on 50yr old Goodyear Wingfoots, thems is for my display )


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 2, 2014)

classicfan1 said:


> This weekend is the big Springfield Cars n' Parts Swap Meet! Why am I posting this here? Well for those who don't know there are often old bikes, motorcycles, and parts there as well as cars. I've also scored some old toys there so it's well worth the trip! I plan to be there Saturday morning, I haven't decided which bike I'm going to take yet!
> 
> Here's a link to the show's website:
> 
> ...



This is a great show but it's usually  picked clean in the first hour lots of bicycle people there


----------



## partsguy (Sep 2, 2014)

Yea you may be right...but I have class and work on Friday. Can't just take off for a swap meet. Most of the parts on my list aren't too rare anyhow...


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep.
i'm usually there on Friday at the butt crack of dawn...Have bought a bunch of bikes in the past but after parts for my project cars. Memory Lane is usually there if you need something.


----------

